# France - No fuel !



## julesanian (May 20, 2016)

Just letting you know our experience today over in northern France. 
Because of all the demonstrators and strikes, people are panic buying fuel. 
Long queues this morning and by afternoon all running dry. 
I know many of us crossing the Channel wait to fuel over here because of its price. 
Don't. 
Fill up England side and be prepared !


----------



## El Veterano (May 21, 2016)

julesanian said:


> Just letting you know our experience today over in northern France.
> Because of all the demonstrators and strikes, people are panic buying fuel.
> Long queues this morning and by afternoon all running dry.
> I know many of us crossing the Channel wait to fuel over here because of its price.
> ...



Thanks for letting us know. I've been waiting for this to come up in a thread on here, because there is very little or even absolutely no news about this here in the UK, and it has been brewing up in France, and been on French forums/news channels for at least a week now.


----------



## Sparks (May 21, 2016)

Subscribe to Gov.uk Foreign Travel Advice France travel advice - GOVUK

Latest update: Summary - following industrial action (blockades of fuel  depots), fuel purchasing restrictions have been put in place by local  authorities in some parts of northern and northwest France; in certain  areas you may not be able to fill up jerrycans, and fuel rationing may  be imposed


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 21, 2016)

julesanian said:


> Just letting you know our experience today over in northern France.
> Because of all the demonstrators and strikes, people are panic buying fuel.
> Long queues this morning and by afternoon all running dry.
> I know many of us crossing the Channel wait to fuel over here because of its price.
> ...



Good info, well done. This will prepare returning Brits.


----------



## vwalan (May 21, 2016)

sounds like france and uk are closer than most thought uk unions etc think like that. 
then wonder why jobs disappear.
its no wonder how many uk and eu companies take the work over seas to working countries .


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 21, 2016)

Huge queues at E Leclerc the other day    :scared:   so i didn't bother topping up as i was still 3/4 full. 

Now i know why    :rolleyes2:   Leaving this aire early tomorrow morning and i'll try for fuel then.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 21, 2016)

vwalan said:


> sounds like france and uk are closer than most thought uk unions etc think like that.
> then wonder why jobs disappear.
> its no wonder how many uk and eu companies take the work over seas to working countries .



May have been that many years ago but nothing like that now in UK.
French unions are much much stronger than the UK unions and they'll win.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 21, 2016)

I've not watched the news toda. Was any of this on the news?


----------



## El Veterano (May 21, 2016)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I've not watched the news toda. Was any of this on the news?



That's the point, there has been no coverage of this on UK news media at all to my knowlege. It has been going on, on and off, for about a month now in France and there has been nothing said about it here in the Uk. There are two more one day national strikes planned, and it is not just the refinery truck drivers that are coming out, it is right across the board. The two national strikes are planned for 26th May and 14th of June and it stands a good chance of bringing the French government to it's knees. More here Two new dates for national work law protests and strikes - The Connexion


----------



## Chris356 (May 21, 2016)

We're crossing to Calais next Saturday hope it's sorted by then will fill the tank in uk just in case what diesel are you allowed to take on the ferry in drums


----------



## Sparks (May 21, 2016)

Chris356 said:


> what diesel are you allowed to take on the ferry in drums



Two 10 litre metal jerry cans.


----------



## Weston (May 21, 2016)

Thanks for starting this julesanian, my mum and dad are there at the moment so I passed it on. They were heading into Nantes the day before yesterday but did not due to rioting. It was all over yesterday so they went back and found all the banks had been smashed up, but peace had returned.

They have half a tank at the moment and have seen a few garages shut or those that were open out of gazole. So will meander around and look out for fuel.


----------



## NeilD (May 22, 2016)

Hi we returned from France yesterday and filled up at Auchen Supermarket in Sangatte with no problem,the big Carrefour at Cite Europe was fine for fuel as we drove past also.I did notice the price had increased a bit from €1.06 to €1.11 over the week we were there.We came back from Honfleur and the port area at Le Harve was blocked and big queues for fuel there.Hope it helps a few people.

Cheers Neil


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 22, 2016)

Popped into Pleneuf Val Andre this morning and fuelled up at E Leclerc with no problems and no queues at all  :dance:

The price was € 1.119 per litre.


----------



## El Veterano (May 22, 2016)

[No message]


----------



## Ironjaws (May 22, 2016)

It might be worth noting that what is, in effect, a general strike has been called for next Thursday 26th May, and Tuesday 14th June.


----------



## campertwo (May 22, 2016)

We are crossing to Calais next Sunday, will be keeping an eye on what's going on over there. Driving down to the south of France, hopefully no problems?


----------



## campertwo (May 22, 2016)

BTW, don't you think it's strange that leading up to the EU election there seems to be a news blackout on trouble over there?


----------



## Sparks (May 22, 2016)

My son got off the train this morning (heading for Annecy) and he said it was just Total that are closed and he filled up at a BP place. Probably not so bad east of Paris then.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 22, 2016)

We are now in Dol-de-Bretage having filled up no problem this morning in Pleneuf Val Andre.

There's a Brit here panicking like mad as they came into St Malo with hardly any fuel and the low level light on.

They been to 4 fuel stations so far without luck.

We are going to the local Internarche first thing tomorrow, i have the guys mobile number and i'll ring him if they have fuel.


----------



## tidewatcher (May 22, 2016)

*Sitting it out*

All supermarkets and petrol stations around Redon closed this Sunday. On the aires in Pouance with a dozen others all on low fuel. Apparently Shell is ok but none in the area. Talk that some may be open tomorrow. We will see. Friend near Tours reports no problems. Vive la France!


----------



## RoaminRog (May 22, 2016)

campertwo said:


> BTW, don't you think it's strange that leading up to the EU election there seems to be a news blackout on trouble over there?



BBC and ITV, and many papers are in the Governments pocket, until after the Referendum. They don't want any adverse attitudes towards Europe to affect the outcome.
All very underhand, but I don't think we can expect anything else from Dodgy.


----------



## jacquigem (May 22, 2016)

What will it be like if we vote to leave


----------



## Wully (May 22, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> What will it be like if we vote to leave



Well just go back to being Americas biggest aircraft carrier.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 23, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> We are now in Dol-de-Bretage having filled up no problem this morning in Pleneuf Val Andre.
> 
> There's a Brit here panicking like mad as they came into St Malo with hardly any fuel and the low level light on.
> 
> ...




Got up this morning and he's gone ! No note no nothing.

I've sent him a text but got no answer so feck him.


----------



## tidewatcher (May 23, 2016)

*What about the fuel?*

While it is truly fascinating to see the way any situation can be turned into a tool for someone's perceived prejudices it really doesn't help those sat in France looking to be able to continue their wanderings. If anyone has any firm information regarding future supplies it would be helpful. And yes I am getting a bit grumpy sitting and waiting.


----------



## clf86ha (May 23, 2016)

tidewatcher said:


> While it is truly fascinating to see the way any situation can be turned into a tool for someone's perceived prejudices it really doesn't help those sat in France looking to be able to continue their wanderings. If anyone has any firm information regarding future supplies it would be helpful. And yes I am getting a bit grumpy sitting and waiting.



In exactly the same boat 
Didnt have internet connection and had no idea of any strikes thanks to the uk TV  non coverage of it, so got caught out yesterday,  tried well over 15 stations and all were dry. My tank hit the red, so im now sat at a site outside Binic.

Its a good job i dont need to be in calais till sunday


----------



## tidewatcher (May 23, 2016)

*Monday Pouance.*

All local garages still closed, asked in Super U and no idea when a delivery will arive.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 23, 2016)

Big queues everywhere this morning.

We are now out at Mont St. Michel and lots are asking where to get fuel.


----------



## tidewatcher (May 23, 2016)

*Gas as well*

A lot if vans here are low on gas as the fuel parts of the supermarkets are completely closed which is where you get your gas. As for the strategic stocks it is the distribution centres being picketed so no fuel is getting out.


----------



## AllanD (May 23, 2016)

Managed to fill up with diesel at a Carrefour station on the N7 between Valence and Lyon earlier today, it was busy with vehicles queuing but not horrendous, fuel price was normal. There was an Aldi station too, same thing, normal price and busy, but we did see another station near there with no fuel at all. As we travelled North noticed a number of stations with fuel but charging at least 20 cents per litre more! We are stopping just North of Nevers tonight with half a tank left so might make Calais at a pinch but think we'll fuel up at the next station we see even if we have to pay over the odds, sounds like the situation is worse in the North. We passed the Total refinery near Lyon too, banners over the road bridges in protests!


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 23, 2016)

Little Elan garage just up the road from Mont St. Michel has lifted it's restrictions this afternoon and you can fill your tank.

This morning it had huge queues and a €25 maximum.

€1.129 a litre so not too bad.


----------



## gypo (May 23, 2016)

Im crossing to Roscoff a week Thursday, I havent heard anything from Brittany Ferries as yet, I hope we can get through!
G


----------



## Jeff G (May 23, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Little Elan garage just up the road from Mont St. Michel has lifted it's restrictions this afternoon and you can fill your tank.
> 
> This morning it had huge queues and a €25 maximum.
> 
> €1.129 a litre so not too bad.



Do people obey the restriction?  I remember the fuel station where we lived at the time of the fuel strikes in the UK trying a £20 limit.The queue was huge but the BMW driver in front of me simply filled up giving any complainants the finger.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 23, 2016)

Keep up the good work,David.

We sail from Caen on Sunday morning. No adverse texts from BF.

In laws,living near Poitiers, hope to be on the St Malo Ferry on Wednesday.

They have no internet &only ½ a tank of fuel , so I'm passing on your info by phone.

It's that old Dunkirk spirit kicking in . Nil carbarundam ,( that's foxed the spellcheck).


----------



## Byronic (May 23, 2016)

I'm sure you meant "ILLEGITIMI" non carborandum


----------



## tidewatcher (May 23, 2016)

*Times have moved on*

The garage I got thirty euros worth from on Saturday had programmed the pumps to cut out at the limit. One Total garage open here this evening and a queue quickly formed about a mile and half long. Super U still closed.


----------



## Sparks (May 23, 2016)

Garages in the south-east of England are doing a roaring trade due to all the foreign truck drivers having to fill up in the UK for a change  

Probably.


----------



## jennyp19 (May 23, 2016)

We are stuck in Marseille . Not really - luckily the first thing we did when we got here was fill the tank. There were no problems on Friday, but son said there were long queues at all the petrol stations on the way home tonight.


----------



## TJBi (May 23, 2016)

That just leaves Roscoff.  Any suggestion that there may be issues there?
Have there been many highway blockades west of Rennes to date?

Tom


----------



## Hellfire (May 23, 2016)

campertwo said:


> BTW, don't you think it's strange that leading up to the EU election there seems to be a news blackout on trouble over there?



I don't think there is a news blackout. 

French petrol supplies hit by labour law strikes - BBC News


----------



## Byronic (May 23, 2016)

If really desperate, those with compatible engines i.e. usually older diesels could always add the cheapest available veggie oil or a winter percentage of kerosene/paraffin.


----------



## El Veterano (May 23, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> I don't think there is a news blackout.
> 
> French petrol supplies hit by labour law strikes - BBC News



I don't think there was a news blackout either, just completly biased reporting ie if it's not happening in the UK then it's of no interest. I have checked the BBC web pages for days/weeks now and this seems to be the first report that they have managed to submit.


----------



## clf86ha (May 24, 2016)

I use the channel tunnel and no text/contact from them whatsoever. 
I happilly managed to fill my tank yesterday at Binic SuperU, so should only need a limited top up now to ensure I reach the tunnel.
The interactive map is excellent


----------



## antiquesam (May 24, 2016)

I keep reading that the UK media are keeping this news from us, but it doesn't affect the mass of British people so will not take a front page position in the papers. If you look at the European News on the BBC website it is mentioned. When I do a driving job into Europe I often only have a few hours notice, but always research what is happening on the route and the weather, and always go with a full tank, mainly because we use a Shell card and if one outlet is closed I would be stuffed.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 24, 2016)

Carrefour Market in Villers Bocage, they are nearly fighting in the queue for fuel and the Police Municiple have just arrived.

Good job we only need food.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 24, 2016)

Carrefour Market at Courseulles sur Mer had no queues and no restrictions so i nipped in and topped up    :idea:

Struggled to get 25 litres in it but now it's brimmed    :dance:


----------



## Pauljenny (May 24, 2016)

We left Spain at Irun, this afternoon. Came off the motorway and took the last 3 miles through Hondarribia, by the riverside.
Easygas petrol stations on both sides had short queues and all pumps were all individually manned.  At 93.9 cents per litre we topped up on no time

Back at the frontier, it was chaos at the big fuel stations..trucks and private cars jostling. Diesel was 10 cents dearer, too.

We'll  do that again.


----------



## El Veterano (May 25, 2016)

*General Strike Thursday 26th*

Please remember that this Thursday the 26th is the first of the general strikes in France. Things are not going to get any better unless the the French gorvernment back down from their stance on the employment law - and that doesn't seem to be happening anytime soon.


----------



## Captain Biggles (May 25, 2016)

*On a point of order....*



vwalan said:


> sounds like france and uk are closer than most thought uk unions etc think like that.
> then wonder why jobs disappear.
> its no wonder how many uk and eu companies take the work over seas to working countries .



France & the UK are poles apart when it comes to Employment Legislation, so don't believe everything that you see/hear in the Media...

      Captain Biggles      lane:


----------



## pochaie (May 25, 2016)

*Rip off*

The local Super U at Pouance has put up diesel prices , on Wednesday last week it was€1.03.9 then on Saturday it went to €1.12.9 and now this morning with new stock just arrived the price is €1.22.5. Rip off or what!!.


----------



## runnach (May 25, 2016)

Normal supply and demand which is elastic has become inelastic, i believe is the economic term. That aside , it does make you wonder how much profiteering is taking place ? 

Channa


----------



## Chris356 (May 25, 2016)

We are off this Friday and with the official strike starting on Thursday I will fill up at Canterbury just in case Dover fuel stations are low or put prices up and I've got 55 litres in jerry cans already filled in the gas locker probably fill the cans up in Spain for our return 11th June


----------



## campertwo (May 25, 2016)

We are booked on the Dover ferry Sunday morning. Hoping to get down to the south of France???? Have 20L jerry can just in case, but it won't get us very far. Maybe we should change plans & go to Spain via Santander?


----------



## Sparks (May 25, 2016)

*P&O:*When you travel with us there are no baggage restrictions – it’s simply a case of how much you can squeeeeeze in!
However, *there are a few items you cannot carry, when you sail with us, for security reasons:* 

*Fuel*: No fuel containers may be carried.

*Gas*:  Gas cylinders can be carried but must be declared at the time of  booking. On Short Sea and North Sea routes, gas with a weight of up to  47kg (excluding the weight of the gas receptacle) may be carried. On  Irish Sea routes, up to 3 gas cylinders of no more than 11.2kg may be  carried. All cylinders must be adequately secured against movement of  the ship with the supply shut off at the cylinders during the trip.  Leaking and inadequately secured or connected cylinders will be refused  shipment.
A maximum of 6 cylinders of medical oxygen for personal use  may be carried, as long as a letter – stating they’re required for  medical reasons - from your doctor is provided.​
*Euro Tunnel:*

 *Carriage of Reserve fuel containers on Eurotunnel shuttles* 
 

                                                                                                                                                                              The maximum safe allowable quantity of fuel (petrol or diesel) that  can be carried in portable reserve containers on board the Eurotunnel  shuttles, per vehicle, is as follows:


*Container**Maximum size of containers**- Maximum number of containers**- Maximum total limit*Designed for use, fit for purpose *plastic* container           10 litres                 3*NO MORE THAN A TOTAL OF 30 LITRES*Designed for use, fit for purpose *metal* container           20 litres                 1 
 Customers who cannot meet these requirements will not be allowed to travel.
 Customers are advised to ensure that the containers and quantities  they carry are compliant with the relevant regulations in the countries  that they intend to visit. 
 



​


----------



## campertwo (May 25, 2016)

Best try to fill the container when we get over there then?


----------



## Fazerloz (May 25, 2016)

We are on the ferry next week on our way to Spain. If it looks like there might be problems we will just go to Italy instead and miss out France. That's the beauty of no fixed plans.


----------



## campertwo (May 25, 2016)

Hi Fazer, were you going through France to Spain or on the long crossing to Bilbao/Santander?


----------



## Fazerloz (May 25, 2016)

Dover Calais ferry then drive through France to Northern Spain but like I said I can just as easily head for Italy its not a problem.


----------



## campertwo (May 25, 2016)

Oh gawd! I give up now on the jerry can!


----------



## maingate (May 25, 2016)

A friend on another forum has just posted that around half of the possible suppliers on his route (Stella Plage via D940) have fuel.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 25, 2016)

An awful lot can change in a week.


----------



## Byronic (May 25, 2016)

That's really tough. Never mind, your chance to show them what Englishmen are made of.......and push it round. Illegitimi non carborundum.


----------



## Sparks (May 25, 2016)

Just been informed by the Camping & Caravanning Club that during the current situation Brittany Ferries are allowing 5 litres of spare fuel to be carried.
Which will obviously get you a long way.


----------



## campertwo (May 25, 2016)

After considering being stuck in northern France for most of our 3 week holiday, we have managed to get a booking to Santander this weekend. Although we love France, we were looking forward to getting down south & some sun! So I'm afraid the french economy have lost our trade this time. And we are out of pocket on the cost of the crossing! Thanks David from Morbihan, pm sent. :dance:


----------



## Chris356 (May 25, 2016)

There's some guys near me in Bolton doing the Benidorm or bust rally 8th June they didn't even know about the fuel problem and there's about 160 vehicles mainly in convoy        THE TRIP - Benidorm Or Bust - Driving rally to Benidorm


----------



## TJBi (May 25, 2016)

Monbazillac to Saint-Laurent Médoc via Libourne and the Bordeaux rocade this afternoon, there was only one filling station not dispensing fuel, and that was because they were resurfacing around the pumps.  Short queues at a few, no queues at all at others.  Don't know whether they were rationing, but no visible signs to that effect.

Tom


----------



## tidewatcher (May 25, 2016)

*No logic*

Queued for over an hour this morning in Super U at Pouance for thirty euros worth, drove down the road to Super U at Le Lion-d'Angers and very short queue and no restriction! I think tomorrow (Thursday) is a general strike though not sure what difference it will make. Amazingly all the queus have been well organised and in good humour.


----------



## El Veterano (May 25, 2016)

tidewatcher said:


> Queued for over an hour this morning in Super U at Pouance for thirty euros worth, drove down the road to Super U at Le Lion-d'Angers and very short queue and no restriction! I think tomorrow (Thursday) is a general strike though not sure what difference it will make. Amazingly all the queus have been well organised and in good humour.



Yes tomorrow is a general strike, and they are even talking about closing the nuclear power stations down. That'll be interesting.


----------



## TJBi (May 26, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> Yes tomorrow is a general strike, and they are even talking about closing the nuclear power stations down. That'll be interesting.



Actually, they were only talking about reducing output to 75%.  They aren't allowed to shut down an operating reactor (but can refuse to bring one back online if it was already shut down).


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 26, 2016)

Passed several fuel stations this morning driving from Herouvillete and St Nicolas de Bliquetiut and all of them where open with virtually no queues.

Didn't bother putting any in as the guage had only just moved off full.


----------



## jennyp19 (May 26, 2016)

Queues in Marseille today.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 26, 2016)

Once  everybody has full fuel tanks it will settle down rapidly.


----------



## Rodeo (May 27, 2016)

We were intending to go to France in July,but still not sure due to all this unrest.Hadnt intended to drive that much this year,but if theres still probs,we may go down to Italy instead.


----------



## El Veterano (May 27, 2016)

TJBi said:


> Actually, they were only talking about reducing output to 75%.  They aren't allowed to shut down an operating reactor (but can refuse to bring one back online if it was already shut down).



I think you may be getting confused with the fact that nuclear power provides France with 75% of its power? The qoute that I read was that strikers had put blockades up at some power stations and that they were intending to strike at 16 out of 19 nuclear power stations across the country (20 when they finish the latest one). RTE had also said that nuclear power capacity was being cut by at least four gigawatts - equivalent to six per cent of the country's total production capacity.
Whatever happened in truth, it is still not good for France, and if they (the French) can react like this to a fairly simple employment law heaven knows how they will react if Britain leaves the EU. There will no longer be a 'Jungle' at Calais that's for sure - it will be in Dover.


----------



## David & Ann (May 27, 2016)

I expect I will go through Belgium, Holland and Germany to get to Spain if the fuel crisis is a problem in France. Anyway, I am not in a rush. I will make it a sight seeing trip even longer.☺☺


----------



## El Veterano (May 27, 2016)

For anybody considering France as a destination, particularly this weekend here is an interactive map of fuel stations status, supposedly updated in real time. Only in French I'm afraid.
Find out which petrol stations in France still have fuel - The Connexion


----------



## El Veterano (May 27, 2016)

Goodo, the more the merrier.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 27, 2016)

Filled up at Super U , Mirambeau, north of Bordeaux. No queues, no restrictions.

Passed other stations on the way to Le Mans. Seems like normal.

Hope to brim the tank at Ouistreham, tomorrow.

Seems like the locals are topping up frequently, just in case.


----------



## julesanian (May 27, 2016)

*Ha bloody ha !*

Well you can't accuse the French of not having a sense of humour !


----------



## pochaie (May 28, 2016)

*And certain....*

People don't think that the motorists are not being ripped off!  Super U in Pouance is 1.21 and they have not been so busy since the last strike, someone is smiling to the bank. In Chateaubriant one station is charging 1.37 for diesel! !!. No queue , wonder why...Today thinks have calmed down but no price reductions yet


----------



## TJBi (May 28, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> I think you may be getting confused with the fact that nuclear power provides France with 75% of its power? <snip>



Definitely not.  Whether I got confused as to whether it was a reduction to or of 75% (see Loi Travail : La CGT-Energie annonce le blocage du site nucléaire de Nogent-sur-Seine – iTELE ) is another matter, though my command of the language is adequate for most purposes.

Tom


----------



## TJBi (May 28, 2016)

I think, however, that this map is updated principally by readers of Ouest France and is therefore less comprehensive and reliable outside that newspaper's circulation area.


----------



## lebesset (May 28, 2016)

according to france 24 tv last night the refineries are now back delivering so things should be back to normal shortly ...but will the prices go back down ?


----------



## TJBi (May 28, 2016)

To some of us, perhaps.  
Probably the same ones who will have been initially startled and then amused by the report on Télématin this morning that the seal called "You" has returned to the Bassin d'Arcachon.
Bassin d'Arcachon : oui, le phoque You est de retour ! - SudOuest.fr


----------



## El Veterano (May 28, 2016)

TJBi said:


> Definitely not.  Whether I got confused as to whether it was a reduction to or of 75% (see Loi Travail : La CGT-Energie annonce le blocage du site nucléaire de Nogent-sur-Seine – iTELE ) is another matter, though my command of the language is adequate for most purposes.
> 
> Tom



Better than mine I'm sure. However my better half is a technical translator in both French and German, and what it actually says is 'at Nogent-sur-Seine, a drop of 75% in production of electricity is expected'. I'm not sure they actually achieved anything like that though.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 28, 2016)

No, sorry David, I don't get it.
Please explain in much more detail


----------



## jake (May 28, 2016)

*fuel*

just drove from spain to Calais ,no problem ,filled up at zarragossa 95c a ltr., then abbiville 1.1  euro ,75ltrs a time ,next stop alnwick,next elgin Scotland wi some to spare :rolleyes2:


----------



## TJBi (May 29, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> Better than mine I'm sure. However my better half is a technical translator in both French and German, and what it actually says is 'at Nogent-sur-Seine, a drop of 75% in production of electricity is expected'. I'm not sure they actually achieved anything like that though.



Your other half and I are in the same line of work, but French and Spanish in my case.  I know what the newspaper article said, which was different to what I understood the France 2 or France 3 TV news report to be saying.

Tom


----------



## Kevvyc (May 29, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking to head down to Lake Garda via France/Belgium/France then Italy, is anyone aware of any knock on effects in the neighbouring countries??


----------



## El Veterano (May 29, 2016)

TJBi said:


> Your other half and I are in the same line of work, but French and Spanish in my case.  I know what the newspaper article said, which was different to what I understood the France 2 or France 3 TV news report to be saying.
> 
> Tom



That may be so, but you were saying that you got confused as to whether is was a reduction to or of 75%. I was just helping you along.


----------



## TJBi (May 29, 2016)

Kevvyc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to head down to Lake Garda via France/Belgium/France then Italy, is anyone aware of any knock on effects in the neighbouring countries??



No knowledge, but as the situation in France appears to be substantially improved, though with slightly higher prices - partially due to higher crude prices, partially due to €:$ exchange rate, partially due to law of supply & demand - it is unlikely that there is any significant knock-on effect in neighbouring countries, though perhaps some local increase in demand has been experienced in border areas.  It is expected that as French motorists all get full tanks, demand in France will stabilise in line with supply.

Tom


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 3, 2016)

Whats the latest on the fuel situation in France it all seems to have gone quiet. I thought it was supposed to happen again this wed, thurs, fri.  We are on the ferry Sun.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 3, 2016)

Only did the short distance from Belgium to Calais down the A16 and service stations were open, there was certainly customers at pumps. So I guess they must have had fuel unless the French have started a new hobby of sniffing dry fuel pumps 
They were coned off and obviously had no fuel when I headed North on the 22nd May.


----------



## cdmoreear (Jun 3, 2016)

*Fuel Update from Southwest France*

Hi All

First read about fuel troubles on the 27th May when we were in Avila in Spain and thanks to all who posted.  

We are booked on Zeebrugge to Hull ferry for 14th June and, at that time, seriously worried about the fuel crisis I was reading about. 

Considered cancelling ferry and taking one from Bilbao or Santander.  Turns out too late to cancel without losing fair.  Reports from others seemed to suggest things were getting better so decided to chance it.  Plan was to fill up on the border near Hendaye and then every 100 miles top up. 

We left Saint-Jean-De-Luz on 31st May and are now on an Aire at Castels on the Dordogne (44°52'05.9"N+1°02'39.8"E).  Anyone close it is pending renovation, so for time being all services including electric are free!

Anyway back to the story, we have filled up 3 times en-route seen no queues at any of the petrol stations we have passed (no motorways travelled toll free) no fuel rationing and only seen one closed petrol station.  

Will update as we travel further North.


----------



## campertwo (Jun 5, 2016)

Glad we changed our plans from going to France now. We took the Santander crossing last weekend, drove down to Barcelona, just outside. Bused into the city did the tourist stuff. Now just outside Cartagena & all has been good with obtaining fuel & fantastic weather! We hear France has had a lot of thunderstorms? Hoping to stay on some more Aires along our route up via Madrid in around 10 days time. Happy days so far!


----------



## campertwo (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes David, we have spoken to some people who travelled through France with no problems. But with only 3 weeks holiday available to us, we wanted to get down south with a guarantee of sunshine. BTW we couldn't get in to the nice restaurant on the ship. It was all fully booked! Thanks for your help though. :dance:


----------



## campertwo (Jun 5, 2016)

We did travel on the Pont Avon David. Had a nice cruise with a cabin. Just couldn't get a table at the restaurant. We'll try on the return journey back from Santander. But we are going into Portsmouth. Cheers


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 5, 2016)

Not far from Le Mans at the moment no fuel probs  anywhere and the rivers look very swollen but little sign of flooding.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 5, 2016)

depending where you are when you head north we like going up through the sierra nevada from adra then cazorla national park. then north again miss madrid by going through sayaton park by the river and up nto pareja  park by the resevoir . then n/w to jadraque and upto the cm110 road . then west to aranda de duero .palencia . riano then down the pecos de europa . and at the sea turn right for santander . 
sounds alot but it flows easier on the roads . have fun .


----------



## campertwo (Jun 5, 2016)

That sounds like a good way to go!


----------



## vwalan (Jun 5, 2016)

for part of the route as you are passing madrid its all sign posted route donquiote . its a bit of fun . 
plus the cm 110 turns into the sg145 there are a few villages with water , estebanvelo . then further up just past maderuelo there is a nice reservoir /lake with a car park on the side. 
but the national parks are great. red squirrels . wild boars . drive steady . plus in some places griffin vultures flying around . and dropping down the pecos the scenery is to die for . 
another nice useful stop is on thele241 about 17 km before boca de huegano just after the valverde turn off on the right there is a view point on the left. we had a few golden eagles flying overhead earlier this year in april.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 8, 2016)

Im not sure about the current fuel situation in France,but Ive heard it will be/is easier due to the current football tournament over there.Anyway,Im worried that the fuel probs may escalate again after the tournament is finished,which is just about the time we will be going over there for annual hols! Whats the general opinion on this? We are seriously thinking about staying in uk for holiday this year.Not happy at all about that ! Lol
Rod


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes thats a good take on the situation David.I suppose its just me worrying too much (as usual! Lol) We are going down to Irun sort of area,and then North ,along the coast.
Rod


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 9, 2016)

Filled up in Poitiers 2 days ago. No probs diesel 1. 14
Now in N Spain diesel 0 . 94


----------



## gypo (Jun 10, 2016)

Been in France a week now, crossed at roscoff and working are way down to the med, we have had no fuel issues or seen any, yesterday I payed €1.15 a p/l in the supermarket.
G


----------



## clf86ha (Jun 10, 2016)

they're planning to strike again on the 14th June apparently


----------



## Sparks (Jun 10, 2016)

_09-06-2016 15:33 PM GMT_
         Latest update: Summary –  new French government smartphone app alerts users about possible  security incidents; following recent flooding, the A10 motorway remains  closed in some areas; general strike announced for 14 June and possible  flight disruption from 11 to 14 June due to strike action by pilots;  addition of information and advice for those planning to attend the  centenary of the Battle of the Somme commemorations in northern France  on 1 July


----------

